# Solved: Hooking computer up to houses main audio systems?



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey all

i was wondering if i could hook up my home theater system to my computer ?

i have in cluded a few pictures of the back of the audio system it is a sony digital home theater system, 64 bit , my computer runs media center edition 05 so i think its possible


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Go to Radioshack and get a stereo RCA to stereo mini-plug adapter. Just ask them they'll know exactly what you mean. Plug the adapter into your AUX output on your soundcard, if you don't have one you'll have to hook it to the output for your computer speakers. Hook a set of RCA cables to the adapter and the other end to the receiver.... done.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks coal man :up:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Denpending on your sound card you may even be able to use digital audio out.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes im not sure what sound card the computer i want to hook up is using , Any ideas on how to find out?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are using Windows XP:
Go to Contol Panel then click on th System Icon you will see System Properties. Select the Hardware tab then Select Device Manager. You can scroll down to the Sound, Video and Game Controllers icon and post what type of sound card you are using...

If not using Windows XP, I would recommend an upgrade Oh, wait, maybe wait for Vista! 

Southparkxp101, about HALO, I would agree with that statement!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

not sure which one it is.... 

Here is the list it gives : 

audio codects
audio device drivers 
legacy video capture devices
media controll devices
sigmeltel high defention audio CODEC 
unimodem half duplex audio device 
video codects 


which one is the one i need ?

ok then... which FPS is better??


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

This is what I could find... this would be the chipset on the sound card... But you will need a model of the sound card... Hmmm. 

Can you tell what plugs are on the sound card itself? Could you possible post a PIC of the connections? 

We need to get you on the Hi Def connection if possible!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sooo you want me to take a pic of the back of the pc?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, specifically of the sound card connections. 
Easily tell if you have a HI DEF connection by looking at the PIC.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

foneguy9 said:


> Yes, specifically of the sound card connections.
> Easily tell if you have a HI DEF connection by looking at the PIC.


ok i will :up: give me a few moments to get it cleaned up and posted


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok here is are some bad shots... its hard to get in the back of the dang thing , ummm it dosent have very many card slots, its the cheapest one out of my collection of computers but its the one with all my media and junk on it....:


----------



## kjdooris (Aug 6, 2006)

get an apple express wireless router, hook it up to the pc and itll send the music to your stereo through itunes, then any of your pcs can use it...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

how much do those go for ? $ 
and does it have to be an apple pc?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

That would be a very pretty penny from the prices I have seen... I had been looking at using my wireless network to have access to my music library/internet radio from anywhere and the pricing on a device like that was in the couple of hundreds, I believe...

As to the Pics, looks like that black plug is the only unknown to me... all of the others are standard on an intergrated MOBO, Line Out, Line In, Speaker, Mic, ETC...

Some thing like this is what you probably have now...
http://www.monstercable.com/productPage.asp?pin=433

For Digital Audio, you will need a cable like this...
http://www.monstercable.com/pro_audio/productPagePro.asp?pin=2353&LastPage=Interconnects

Look for those connectors... It is sort of difficult to see the cable ends on the site above but it will give you an idea of what to look for...


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> how much do those go for ? $
> and does it have to be an apple pc?


I don't know but suggestion only cost $4.  BTW if you only have one output on your soundcard they probably have an adpter for splitting it so you can run it to both you PC speakers and stereo.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I don't know but suggestion only cost $4.  BTW if you only have one output on your soundcard they probably have an adpter for splitting it so you can run it to both you PC speakers and stereo.


so how do those work? 
do you put it on the pc , then put a reciever on the stereo? , and it can be used for more than one that would be great , i have about 6 stereos so that would work great.


----------



## kjdooris (Aug 6, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> how much do those go for ? $
> and does it have to be an apple pc?


it doesnt have to be an apple pc, we have 5 of them, one for each stereo and and one for the internet connection, unfortunatley it didnt work with adsl so we plugged it into a adsl router.

with all the express routers connected the music comes out of all the stereos at the same time.

heres the link to apple http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/

i picked up them up on ebay for about £50 each, its a sweet setup, with no long wires, just one from the routers headphone socket to the stereos audio in ports.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow i wasent planning to spend that much (126) i thought they where only 4 bucks , and it does not have to be a wireless one


----------



## kjdooris (Aug 6, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I don't know but suggestion only cost $4.  BTW if you only have one output on your soundcard they probably have an adpter for splitting it so you can run it to both you PC speakers and stereo.


this is something different, u plug it into your soundcards headphone or audio out socket, and tune your stereos into the frequency, the quality is a bit **** though!
oh, theyre made by belkin, check the website. i think so anyway.....

the apple router is a wireless router ya see, its pretty cheap though, seeing its a nice compact wireless router - no wires at all!


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> so how do those work?
> .


Here's an example of what I was referring too, not exactly what I mentioned but accomplishes the same thing. Little plug goes to where you currently plug your speakers in and the red/white RCA plugs hook into the receiver.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...32058.2032231.2032280&pg=15&parentPage=family

Go to Radioshack and tell them what you want to do, they'll know exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Here's an example of what I was referring too, not exactly what I mentioned but accomplishes the same thing. Little plug goes to where you currently plug your speakers in and the red/white RCA plugs hook into the receiver.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...32058.2032231.2032280&pg=15&parentPage=family
> 
> Go to Radioshack and tell them what you want to do, they'll know exactly what you are looking for.


do they sell em in about 20 foot long?

i have to run it all the way to the stero and its about 15 to 20 ft away , or could i cut the middle out and buy that cord and lengthen it up a bit?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> i have to run it all the way to the stero and its about 15 to 20 ft away , or could i cut the middle out and buy that cord and lengthen it up a bit?


I know they have 20 or 30 foot RCA cable,....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> I know they have 20 or 30 foot RCA cable,....


 ok that will be good then , and it will have good sound quality right? and is it 2 way can i send music for pc to reciever , reciever to pc?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Get 'em all here.... cheaper too.

http://www.buyextras.com/3to2rcaauca.html

http://www.buyextras.com/3stexauca25f.html

Plus a splitter if you need it.

http://www.buyextras.com/3ausp.html


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i cannot buy those because i do not use credit cards online , my only option is check, cash , monyer order


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thank you for your help evreyone:up:


----------

